# Just got uber delivery invite



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

The email said I was approved to be a delivery Driver for uber because I'm a "top rated driver". It said not to foward the email cause it was by invitation only. Any way, after a video and quiz, it said all I needed to do was visit the Atlanta office to pick up my hot bag which apparently requires a $17 deposit lol. Has anyone else in Atlanta gotten this email? It sounds much better than driving pax. I think packages and food will be much quieter and be less demanding. Though, I'll still have ride request too. Now I'll be getting delivery and ride requests.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I received invite here in Dallas. Didn't sign up, DoorDash is enough for me and I don't have to deal with switching to passenger rides when my car smells like Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

andaas said:


> I received invite here in Dallas. Didn't sign up, DoorDash is enough for me and I don't have to deal with switching to passenger rides when my car smells like Chick-Fil-A.


When I delivered pizzas, the food went in the trunk. As will be the case when I deliver food for uber. No smell in the car and the food doesn't fly off the seats.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

andaas said:


> I received invite here in Dallas. Didn't sign up, DoorDash is enough for me and I don't have to deal with switching to passenger rides when my car smells like Chick-Fil-A.


Agreed ... Even with Ozmium, I have to air my car out at least a half hour after DoorDash before taking passengers.

A Red Lobster call for fried shrimp makes it even longer.

FYI to the OP, PostMates gives you a hot bag for free and DoorDash only charges about $10. Or you can use your own if you happen to have one.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DoorDash provided my bag for free also (Dallas).


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> When I delivered pizzas, the food went in the trunk. As will be the case when I deliver food for uber. No smell in the car and the food doesn't fly off the seats.


I have a SUV so the trunk space is pretty open to the car space


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would rather have some food smell compared to some of the pax that I pick up. Straight up a$$ takes longer to dissipate than any fish you might pick up. 

Y'all makin any money delivering food?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Food tips far more often than people. (No idea about food on Uber's platform, just speaking from other food platforms).

Just be careful with tips from soup, it's hard to get out of the carpet. *rimshot*


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

yah.. I'm just asking myself : "did I really go that far to end up as delievery boy??
That's something I would consider if i was too young still to drive cabs, limos or real trucks.

For some people it may work, but not for me. I am high rated as well so I received the invitation for Access which is not more money and even more work than X, but helping people with disabilities at least feels good, so I am proud about the "extra" work


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Thats the only thing I liked about Uber was helping the disabled. Now we can kill them with pizza.


----------

